# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  locating pivot tables in workbook

## carlossaltz

How can I locate pivot tables that exist in my workbook?  Sometimes I create a pivot table, but I don't remember in what cell it was created.  It is very difficult to locate it during subsequent use.  I can't find it in the list of cell names, either.

----------


## Paul

Hi Carlossaltz,

Are you saying you can't see the pivot table outline when the pivot table isn't currently selected?  It's clear as day in my Excel 2003 and 2007.

Due to the way pivot tables can over-write columns and rows, I tend to always put them onto their own worksheet in A1.  Your choice to put it elsewhere though.

----------


## Andy Pope

Maybe the PT has not had any row/column/data or page items set.

In which case it would not be easy to see other than by some possible cell formatting.

Once the table area is selected you should see all the blue bordering and text describing the table.

anyway try this code in the immediate window.
ALT+F8 (open VBE)
CTRL+G (immediate window)




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


If you have any pivot tables their sheet and cell location will be outputted in the immediate window.

----------


## carlossaltz

I didn't express my question correctly.  In my case, I have more than ten pivot tables in a specific worksheet.  It is hard to find the exact location of each one.  I have to scroll horizontally and vertically in order to locate the pivot tables I am looking for.  I thought Excel would list all pivot tables in a worksheet the way it lists all cell names that have been created.

----------


## Andy Pope

Nothing automatic that I know of.

You either need to create something via code, such as a toolbar with pivot tables listed in a dropdown list.

Or simply add your own named range to a cell(s) by the pivot table.

----------


## malcomio

Thanks, that's really helpful - do you know how you would modify this code to show the source data for each pivot table as well?

----------


## malcomio

it's ok i've figured it out:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## VBAprogrammer3502

Very useful, thank you.

----------


## Mr_Phil

Just wanted to say that I found this question in a google search and it is awesome. The only change is that the editor is now Alt F11 at least for MSO 365

----------


## rorya

> The only change is that the editor is now Alt F11 at least for MSO 365



It always was actually. Alt+f8 is for the Macros dialog, so I think it was a typo on Andy's part.  :Wink:

----------

